# Country home Missouri



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

http://springfield.craigslist.org/reo/3663438344.html

Although I have listed this before I had about decided to just keep it as I have done many improvements and it is about the way I want my house to be.
Then in February I received a call that rather turned my world upside down. 
I am now guardian for my sister and being 350 miles away has made it really rough to be two places at once.
As my duties-in another state- may turn out to be permanent, I need to sell and be closer to her.

I will entertain offers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

A few questions...
Your listing says "small acreage" ... How many acres?
Is there a cellar?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

4.13 acres, sorry about that not being in the listing!
And yes there is a cellar. That is where the pressure tank is for the well. The property has its own well and septic tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

the cellar is..part of the house? or located close by? My curiosity is motivated by the number of tornados...


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Waiting Falcon said:


> http://springfield.craigslist.org/reo/3663438344.html
> 
> Although I have listed this before I had about decided to just keep it as I have done many improvements and it is about the way I want my house to be.
> Then in February I received a call that rather turned my world upside down.
> ...


I'm not shopping but I just wanted to say what a charming place and so reasonably priced! At least it would be around here; in fact, you couldn't touch a place like that for anywhere near that price around here.

Good luck with selling it.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

The cellar is about 12-15 ft out the laundry room door. The area between the laundry room and cellar is concrete.

The first picture is inside the cellar, the second a view of the end of the cellar, and the third is the laundry room door taken from in front of the cellar


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Wish we could leave our Arizona place behind... I loved the photos the _last time_ you posted it


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

We've been to Waiting Falcon's home when we were looking to buy and it is a lovely place. The improvements she made are just beautiful and it was alot of hard work on her part. The price is well worth it.

Hope you find someone soon W.F. and may the Lord bless you in this endeavor.


----------

